# Lowrance HDS9 Gen 2 touch



## cw344707 (Nov 26, 2008)

Cabelas is having a sale for $999.00 until sunday, I know I would still need to pickup the Lss2 for side scan but this seems like a pretty good deal. Its hard to decide between the Elite ti series or HDS. The main problem with the ti seems to be no ethernet. Any input on the HDS versus the TI that maybe i am missing or experience from use you may have. Thanks


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I just picked one up yesterday downscan all I need and I have a hds8 to network with so it was a no brainier great price. Hds are far more powerful units as far as what the can do integrate with add ons etc for the money and screen size this deal can't be beat


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I bought one in late may when they had it on sale . I don't have much experience with other units but I do like this one a lot . I'm still learning how to use it to its fullest potential and trying to get my transducer just right but it is a great unit ...for 999 ya can't go wrong


----------

